# Weedeater blower starts but soon stalls



## Springdrl (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a Weed Eater FT 150 blower that starts every time but soon begins to stall once you turn off the choke. I've tried turning the one adjustment screw but it doesn't help. I've found that it will run better with the choke half-on.

Any suggestions?

This is my first post.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

whens the last time it ran fine? could be getting too much gas or too much, also make sure the spark arrestor screen is nice and open/clean


----------



## Springdrl (Jul 3, 2005)

*Thanks Bugman*

Thanks Bugman. I'll check that for sure.

In answer to your question, it started doing it this Spring. I've been using it since by simply running it with a half choke.

Let me say too that I can turn the choke off and it will rev up fine before it starts stalling again or acting like it wants to die.

I'll report back with a report of the spark arrestor.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the muffler screen isn't plugged then it most likely is a dirty carb since turning the adjustment screw doesn't seem to make a difference.

Other problems with that model are loose carb adaptor screws... look to see if the carb is loose.

Also, look for oil deposits on the engine where the cylinder and crankcase meet. If you have abnormal deposits then you should look to see if the cylinder is loose as those bolts can work loose too.


----------



## Springdrl (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, after tearing it down and finding nothing noticeably wrong, I put it all back together and tried it again. Same result. Next I decided to just pull the plug, clean and open the gap just a tad. The problem seems to have disappeared. I'll know for sure once I give it a good workout later this morning and will report back. 

Thanks again.


----------



## couch (Jul 4, 2005)

*I had the same problem....*

I was about to give up on it. Engine would start only if I gave it full throttle, and full choke. Turning the choke off, or going to idle, caused it to stall immediately. Low speed adjustment made no difference.

Had cleaned the carb, actually twice to double check I did not miss anything. My weedeater doesnt have a spark arrestor, the muffler is just a bunch stamped metal that diverts exhaust through a bunch of large passages.

Problem turned out to be the larger fuel line that I had replaced the original with. The slightly larger fuel line seemed to fit quite easily on the carb inlet and primer - maybe too easily. This caused the carb to suck air, and not enough gas. Some makeshift clamps from haywire did the trick, and its running like new!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah it'll suck air and mostly you'd be lucky to get it going.


----------



## Springdrl (Jul 3, 2005)

Couch,

I believe that may very well be my problem. Yes, I have a larger hose on one of the carb that I changed out some time for some reason I can no longer remember. I'll change it out with a smaller one that fits very tight and get back.

Thanks again.


----------

